# Bye all!



## Danielmellbin (Aug 2, 2008)

Well - thats the second and last time my posts have been edited without my consent. And as a not so wise man once said: "Fool me once... eee.. baa... Can't get you fooled again"

I would like to give my regards and best wishes to Adler, Njaco, Jug, Pb, flyboy, freebird and Parsifal. I enjoyed our discussions and debates regarding WW2 and current politics. Take care!

On a more negative note. Some people here should learn to be able to tackle opposing views with discussion instead of snappy partisan hackery, Censorship, and purposefull misunderstanding. Do not kid yourselves: this is for the most part a rightwing forum where all of the moderators (atleast those that cover the political section) are to the right of Ghengis Khan. Doesn't give a very "fair and balanced" mood in there.

What annoys me the most is that this will probably also be edited out  
But that is ofcourse the easy way to win any argument  


Oh well - later!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 3, 2008)

Have a nice day


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Moderators can edit any post they want, without the consent of the author.

Whats the problem?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2008)

I wish you would stay around, but if that's how you feel, then you have to do what you think is best.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Moderators can edit any post they want, without the consent of the author.
> 
> Whats the problem?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2008)

Uh, so what happened?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

dunno mate? I think he's taken his ball and gone home.....he might come back and play but we will have to wait and see....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Have no idea what happened...sorry to see him leave..


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2008)

I think Matt edited his post and he didn't like it. Sorry to see you leave, Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2008)

This place is big enough for only one Dan in the first place, and thats me.... U guys can from now on call him Daniel...


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought you were called Les in here, should we now call you Dan?  Anyway, I don't think he's coming back. It's sad to see him leave this way.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.

Sorry to see him go. Despite disagreements, he actually was thought-provoking. Maybe he'll be back after Olabama wins.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 3, 2008)

Why is he so angry about having his posts edited. usually its for peoples own good. 

I am sorry to see him go, but if he broke the rules....well, thats what happens


----------



## mkloby (Aug 3, 2008)

Why is it sad if someone tucks their tail in between their legs and scurries away?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 3, 2008)

**scratches head..............what?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Why is it sad if someone tucks their tail in between their legs and scurries away?



I was just thinking the same thing, Matt. It's one thing to just leave and not come back. It's another to have a little tantrum and storm off. That leaves no room for any feedback. I have never seen anyone raise such a stink about post editing. Admins and mods can and will to either have things make more sense, or to keep the flow going, etc. This is a known thing and admins and mods do not need to and will not ask permission. This is their job, for which the _volunteer _and get no pay to make this a smooth running place. This is the thanks that some feel is necessary.

Good riddance is all I can say. Don't like the rules of the forum, go away. There is only one worse, and that is some chicken sh!t guy on wix that went and deleted all his posts before storming off.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Adler did that to me a few times, which I'm sure that he remembers, that was done while we had a "disagreement", and in all good fun though...right Adler? 
We'd probably have a good laugh at it now over a nice chilled czech beer...


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2008)

Adler also modified a post of mine once, because he hit the "edit" button instead of "quote". It was in the "best beer" poll, so he obviously had just tested the winning one 

I think in this case Daniel felt that Matt deleted his post in order to "win" the discussion and became angry with that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2008)

Danielmellbin said:


> Well - thats the second and last time my posts have been edited without my consent. And as a not so wise man once said: "Fool me once... eee.. baa... Can't get you fooled again"
> 
> I would like to give my regards and best wishes to Adler, Njaco, Jug, Pb, flyboy, freebird and Parsifal. I enjoyed our discussions and debates regarding WW2 and current politics. Take care!
> 
> ...



Ya know Daniel, points taken but I would of thought you would of been more mature about this - Right of Ghenis Khan? For the most part this forum is about aircraft and I have found in general those who deal with aircraft are pretty right wing - with that said this forum doesn't have to cater to the needs of one or two individuals who's view of the world is different than the majority of members on this forum - you joined us - we didn't join you. You also had the opportunity to browse and see what we're about here and it was evident from the beginning you were here just to post opposing political views with very little participation in the rest of this forum - nothing necessarily wrong with that but I think it shows where you were coming from.

I'm locking this thread, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------

